# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: فرق sql و mysql در چیست؟

## مهدی فتح الهی

با سلام و وقت بخیر فرق sql, mysql در چیست؟

----------


## ghofran

اولین فرق اساسیشون اینه که mysql یک ایجاد کننده دیتا بیس  open source هست و در یک سری امکانات هم با هم فرق دارن .

----------


## nadi_1368

معمولا مای اس کیو ال یرای برنامه های تحت وب
اس کیو ال برنامه های تحت ویندوز

----------


## nilmil_nil

سلام
اگه بخوامیم یه نگاه سطحی به این دو محصول بندازیم
اینجوری میتونم براتون بگم که Mysql اپن سورس هست و  و امکانات کمی داره و سبک هستش
و معمولا تو برنامه های تحت وب که با PHP نوشته میشه کاربرد داره و کاربرای نسیتاً زیادی رو در آن واحد میتونه پشتیبانی کنه
امSQLSErver که محصول مایکرو سافت هست
یه خورده سنگینه و نسخه های متفاوتی داره  کار برای زیادی رو میتونه در آن واحد پشتیبانی کنه و در پروژه های بزرگ ازش استفاده می شه
با محیط ویژوال خوبی که داره میتونه دست کاربر رو باز کنه برای انجام عملیات متداول و با امکانات خوبی که  داره فکر کنم بهترین دیتابیس باشه برای برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز و وب با صفحات ASPX استفاده میشه ازش

----------


## alidalir910

سلام دوست خوبم
وقتی که سوالت رو دیدم خواستم که این مقاله رو بهت معرفی کنم. تفاوت های خیلی بیشتری هستش که باید بدونی. لینک زیر رو حتما مطالعه کن.
تفاوت SQL Server و MySQL

----------

